# wtf is wrong with people! - upsetting story



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

A CUTE family cat has been savagely cut in half by cruel thugs.
The RSPCA has launched an investigation after only the upper part of tabby Milo was found.

The gruesome killing was discovered by a member of the public who took the remains to a vet.

Milo's owner William McCubbin, 46, from Rainworth, Notts, said he had to identify half the body of his beloved cat, who he and his wife had owned since it was a kitten.

He said: "There was part of me that was, of course, hoping it wasn't him - but at the same time I would not want to ever wish this on anyone else.

Shocking

"We have been told by the vet that there is no way this could have been caused by a car accident or another animal, but why anyone would do this deliberately we just don't know.

"It has been reported to the police and the RSPCA and we now hope someone will have some information about this.

"But we are all just so upset about this."

Advertisement

The two-year-old tabby had gone missing from its home last month leading his owners to begin a desperate search  but it was too late.

RSPCA inspector Keith Ellis, who is investigating the cat's death, said: "At this stage we have no idea what or who is responsible for these injuries.

"If someone has done this deliberately then this is a shocking case of animal cruelty and we will do all we can to try to bring the offender to justice."

Milo had been missing for five days before he was found dead on December 21.

Savage thugs slice cat in half | The Sun |News


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

* Sick scumbags,words fail me when i read sh*t like this.But knowing this country if and when they find the person/s responcible for this they will probably only get a slap on the wrist.*


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Words fail me......... I don't understand why someone would inflict such pain and suffering on an animal, this is just another reason that I don't let my cats out anymore.
What utter scumbags.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sick in the head, evil f*ckers. I really would shoot these people


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

It beggars belief that anyone could do this to an animal.

Something is seriously wrong with society when people think this is acceptable behaviour. 

No doubt if caught they will blame it on a bad childhood and get a slap on the wrist.

Now I know why I prefer animals to humans


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

:crying: don't know what to say im shocked, poor puddy cat :crying:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't read the news story, the post was horrible enough. Couldn't bear to read the full story. I'm at a loss what to say, it's just beyond belief that somebody could do something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

They need eliminating from the gene pool


----------

